# Sekonda 17 Jewels Watch



## evansnr (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello

I have come in to possession of an old Sekonda wind up watch. It looks in good condition, still works and has the original box

Please see link

__
https://flic.kr/p/cYcnP5

I guessing it is a ladies but other than that I know nothing else about it.

Would anyone have any knowledge about year of manufacture, where it was made, etc

Thanks very much

Nigel


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a Soviet Union made Sekonda, probably from the 70's. I'd be able to tell you a lot more if you can take a photo of the movement.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

evansnr said:


> Hello
> 
> I have come in to possession of an old Sekonda wind up watch. It looks in good condition, still works and has the original box
> 
> ...


Looks to me like a man-sized watch, probably made by Poljot, on a very skinny bracelet. What are the case dimensions?


----------

